# Peptides, do they really work?



## MagicMushroomman (Mar 28, 2022)

So I've been doing a fair amount of reading and there seems to be some science to back up RC peptides being useful in healing and gh production. But I keep seeing a lot of guys saying that they are 95 percent garbage. Is this just because they don't get the results they normally get from AAS? Or would I actually be throwing money down the drain buying into them? I kind of want to avoid synthetic T until I absolutely need it to better my quality of life. (37 trying to heal an injury and get back to lifting). I've heard once you go on a cycle your system is never the same. So if I can pin a safer and more organic yet effective option, I'd like to try it. You guys have dedicated countless hours of your life to the study and practice of this, please let me know what you think. Science is usually done on either sick people or animals so it doesn't always translate to a health adult.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

If you're trying to heal an injury, BPC 157 and TB 500 are often mentioned in a positive light.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

There is a SEARCH feature here, the icon looks like a magnifying glass. 

Type BPC 157 or TB 500 in, and many threads on them pop up for you to read through. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## MagicMushroomman (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> There is a SEARCH feature here, the icon looks like a magnifying glass.
> 
> Type BPC 157 or TB 500 in, and many threads on them pop up for you to read through.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you!


----------

